# CAG/OGF 2004 East Harbor Carp-In Review



## tpet96

Well gang, another fine opening to what is to be probably one of the best carping seasons in Ohio! First off, thanks everyone for making this event a great success. It's the love of the sport by YOU that makes these events happen. Also a huge thanks to East Harbor State Park for allowing us to hold our event there once again. The staff worked with us the past couple of weeks to get things set up, and we really appreciate it. Now.......on to the review  

For a friday afternoon, we had a FANTASTIC turnout! Around 15 or 20 people had arrived to fish Friday, most staying through Sunday. We have never had this many people attend on a Friday! 

Friday night brought some great food prepared by Ak (Crappielooker). He made some Green Curry over Rice and Hot and Sour Soup. They were just what the Dr. ordered for a chilly evening. 

Between Friday night and Sunday, we had anglers from all over Ohio, as well as Michigan, Pennsylvania, and travelling the furthest were Bill Hodge (IL CAG Chairman) and Corey, from the Chicago, Illinois area. I lost count between everyone coming and going, but we had anglers spread over a 3/4 mile area this year! I'm guessing in the neighborhood of 35-40 anglers attended. Most fishing, some to just share stories and gain knowledge on carp fishing. I'm not even going to try to list everyone, because I know I will leave people out. We had a couple of newspaper articles advertising the event in the prior weeks, as well as the event being announced on the Sandusky and Port Clinton radio stations over the weekend! 

Friday was once again host to one of the Ohio Member's Bankside Cookouts. If you haven't attended one of these events......you need to! The menu consisted of: Garlic Wings, Crawfish Etouffee, Pinto Beans, Chips/dips, Pasta Salad, Cookies/Brownies, Hot Sausage, Stuffed & Smoked Jalapeno Peppers. I know I'm missing some things, and I'm sure someone will post them here  Thanks everyone for adding to the feast!

On to the fishing!!! Friday was very slow to say the least. Few fish were caught with the "less than favorable" winds. Late friday night into Saturday morning started to bring fish in though. Some of the highlights were:

Richard Elderidge: 20lb even
Bill Hodge: 20lb even
Mike Todd: 16lb
Scott Hollar: 16lb
Bambi (Gill Girl (soon to be member): 1st Mirror! Congrats!
Mitch (Shore Bound One) Significant Other (Sorry, Forgot Name): 1st Carp!

We had numerous fish from the 2lb to 17lb range caught. Craig Welch had 16 fish when I left on Sunday morning, Richie E. had just caught his 20th fish. I believe Scott Hollar had 16. Everyone managed fish that were there from Saturday afternoon through Sunday morning. In the neighborhood of 100 fish were landed from Friday afternoon through early sunday morning. Great job guys! We had an angler originally from South Africa fishing this weekend. He landed his 1st American Carp! Congratulations on this feat! 

Thanks everyone for a great weekend! Really looking forward to seeing everyone again at our other fish in's! Until then.....tight lines, and screaming drags!

To view photos of the event, Follow This Link. More will be added when they arrive to me.


----------



## TimJC

Thanks to all for another great outing. I arrived saturday afternoon and got my first (Ohio carp of the year, and now that I think about it, it was probably fish ohio size) that evening at 16. I also managed 4 more over the course of a few hours sunday morning. I was definitely suprised at the number of people that attended, and the number of brollies on the bank was ridiculous. 

The daytime weather was awesome as long as there was enough of a breeze to keep those pesky little bugs away. The weather saturday night was a bit cool due to the fog, and the heavy winds that I missed while sleeping in my car, coming in off the lake. I definitely need to invest in a Brolly this year to my fanny out of the wind, and most likely rain at every other outing this year.

All the stink that was made over the scale, especially the fact that it takes steady hands, got me thinking. After sees Bob's cart modifications, I started thinking of a way to add an arm onto the cart to hang the scale from. It could even probably be mounted off the back in the spot above that stabilizing leg thing. Assuming that the cart is loaded with enough stuff, it will support the without tipping over. Now I just need to find a way to get something like that made.

I also think that those legs on the cart should be made out of stainless steel as the aluminum is just not up for the task of anything accept right angles. The slightest lean on a hill wants to bend them under load. This isn't really a big deal but would be a nice improvement in the overall strength of the cart.

I also need to see if I can find a grinder like richie has. That has way cool to see, and it would make for a nice shiny gadget on my cart.

Enough blabing for now. I need to go unload my gear. 

(COPY OF CAG POST)


----------



## bill_gfish

Nice outing guys! Wish I could make it to a few. Got a question, what is a brolly? Ifigure some type of shelter as I looked it up and come up with something that looked like a modified umbrella.

Bill


----------



## TimJC

Yeah, you are right on bill. A brolly basicly a shelter that has one side open and most are modified big umbrellas. I'm sure Shawn will be posting pics that show a lot of them in the next few days.


----------



## tpet96

When I get all the pics gathered this week, I'll post them. But yeah, it is a 3 sided umbrella type shelter to block the wind, sun, and rain. 

Update.......Scott Hollar had a 19lbr.....not a 16. LOL


----------



## Fishman

Hey all, it was nice seeing you.

Sunday I fished Central Harbor quite a bit and some of the carp in that area are already spawning, mainly the smaller fish. I "caught"  quite a few there.


----------



## Carpless

Hey Shawn, you forgot Sean's jalapeno pickled eggs.

I had a fantastic time, fishing was a bit slow but a great group of guys to hang out with. Too bad HookLineandSinker and JohnstownJon couldn't make it. Not to mention you know who!


----------



## GMR_Guy

It sounds like y'all had a good outing. It's too bad that nothing over 20 lbs was caught. That has me thinking of putting East Harbor as my backup spot instead of my main spot. I'm heading for parts never before mentioned in this thread and am hoping to break that 20 lb barrier. Look for my posts on late Thursday night.


----------



## flathunter

Glad everything went well and fish were caught..Now weres the pics?


----------



## crappielooker

awesome time guys...maaan..i'm whooped after walking i did this weekend..


----------



## tpet96

Tim,

Why not just purchase a tripod and hang it from there with a weigh sling? Would be even more accurate I suppose. 

Folks, I have added a link to the main post for pictures. I will add more pics as they come in to me. I have one other guys with some great shots to add when he get the chance to get them to me


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Great time guys.....getting better and better each year. I remember our first one up there year before last...I was the only one there til after dark on friday and the only one to fish all night. Quite a change  

Had the pleasure of fishing next to one of our new members....from South African...hadn't carp fished since landing in the U.S 7 years ago.....he caught several this weekend using his equipment....Alvey type reels and 16' rods...homemade mielie bom (ground cooked field corn) around his sinker....single "pip" (kernel) of corn on the hook...or some of his doughbait...or both  .

As always....great time...great food....and moreso...great comraderie with the Buckeye Carpers.....congrats to all and BIG Kudo's Shawn....doing a super job.

PS.....had what I thought was a new member walk up to my brolley saturday...introduce himself as "Lundy"  GREAT to finally meet you Kim....hope your walleye trip went well.

4 of us are heading to DC this weekend....gotta get some prep work done  See y'all at West Branch next month....thanks for a great weekend.


----------



## cwcarper

Had a great time, as always when fishing with the carpers. I was surprised at the number of people who fished this event...it's always nice to see more and more people interested in the fish-ins. Fish were running a bit on the small side, but with lots of action from saturday night throughout the day on sunday. Bambi (my fiancee) caught her first carp, and ended the weekend even with me. The food was great, and really is one of the highlights of the outing. I'm already looking forward to the next outing...


----------



## RiverRat

Great event guys.....im almost feeling human again after such a long haul with little sleep.6-7 hrs sleep from thurdays to sunday evening.
I arrived at East Harbor after working 12 hrs. thursday night(7p-7a) meet up with Shawn..thanks for the share of your big tent buddy.
Action in Shawn and I's area was slow due to the wind direction...friday was nice just to meet everyone.We hit the hay at 9:30pm..which was nice since i had been up since 3pm thursday evening..geez.
Saturday brought in a few storms that missed us, but changed the wind and brought fish to our swims....i think by the time Shawn hit the hay i had 5 or 6 fish.
I stayed up all night with miso-ohio saturday and i landed lots of fish..but no big ones that night..the big fish bite came saturday before dark.....Richie landed an even 20 lber...TimJC lost a BIGGIE right off shore, i got a 19lber..Shawn hit a 13 lber(?)..and the guys to our right ended up with a few biggies too after that. By day break i had like 14 fish...by the time i quit fishing around 11am i had 16 fish total....should have stayed up Shawn..after the 3rd wind change those fish found your chum and were everywhere...thanks for baiting the area buddy..lol...
Anyway, great time meeting everyone.i'll see you all on the bank.

Scott


----------



## TimJC

My addendum to scott's previous post:

Korda swivels (at least the ones for their safety bolt rig) suck. I had two break. The first one I looked at as my fault. This swivel had been on the rod since last july. The second one, however, came on the same pole and was new and freshly rigged. The same failure occured with both swivels. The outer metal loop that the hooklink ties to just pulled clean out. I'll go get a picture now and post it...


----------



## tpet96

Scott,

It was 14  and don't forget the 10 I landed just 30 min prior to that  My only 2 fish of 2 full days fishihng. LOL> Well......if you consider Saturday a full day for me. LOL  

No problem on the tent man. Anytime.


----------



## RiverRat

Tim, 
Not a big deal on the scale thing..i was just giving Shawn a hard time(jokingly) about the weight of my big fish, im not worried at all about the weight of my fish..im there to have FUN anyway...no harm about the scale as i would LOVE to have a quality carp scale as the Nash one you have.
Yea im going to make a tripod for the next even i attend, wont be able because of work to attend the May one, but will be at the June one for sure.

Also have you thought that maybe the swivel just couldnt take the no stretch of your braided main-line? I know that mono will give some and not put as much stress on knots and terminal tackle like zero stretch lines do.

Shawn, lol......yea you didnt get much "fishing" time in, sad to say, but you ran the event VERY well and met up with everyone....on some of the smaller events you'll have plenty of time buddy..we'll get them big ones next time..im just glad i found a bait finally that they liked..lol.

Scott


----------



## GMR_Guy

TimJC said:


> My addendum to scott's previous post:
> 
> Korda swivels (at least the ones for their safety bolt rig) suck. I had two break. The first one I looked at as my fault. This swivel had been on the rod since last july. The second one, however, came on the same pole and was new and freshly rigged. The same failure occured with both swivels. The outer metal loop that the hooklink ties to just pulled clean out. I'll go get a picture now and post it...


Yes, Korda Swivels do suck. They can be cut with scissors! Their lead clips are fine, but I get size 10 brass barrel swivels from Bass Pro to finish the job.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

ummmm...sorry to hear of the Korda swivel problems guys....I've been using them exclusively for 3 years now....never a mishap. Many of them get reused over and over again as when I have to re-tie a rig due to a dull hook...I always reuse the swivel...I'm too cheap to throw em away.


----------



## TimJC

Bob,
Like I said, the first one that broke had been on there since july. I thought that it broke because I never bothered to change it, but the same thing happen less than 12 hours later on the same rod. I can't figure why this could happen. I had had hooks get snagged and break but never a problem with the swivel when a fish is on.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Mighta been a batch of "monday morning" swivels.   Something like that would definately break my confidence in them.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

Was a great time fishing and meeting everyone. I will post the pics i have when i get home. Well looks like you guys sucked another person to the poor house...you should be ashamed of yourselves getting me hooked on carping. The good news is, i caught my wife looking at rod pods on ebay  ...i think shes hooked now too. I want to thank all of you ( too many to mention) for all the advise....it made for a sucessful and enjoyable first time.
Also, went out on sunday but the winds drove me off...i did find a Grinder someone left behind....looks like maybe Ritchies.....i have it all safe and sound....I'll be happy to mail it out to whoever or bring it to the next outing.

Mitch


----------



## RiverRat

Mitch, glad you both had a great time fishing with us CRAZY carpers...just remeber what Bob has always said...you can make carp fishing as simple or as hard as you want....same goes for $, can be as expensive or as cheap as you want...VERY true words.

Oh my, Yea that is Richies grinder..i bet hes very worried about that..give Bob or miso-ohio a shout via PM and get Richies phone # i know he'll drive over and get it cause he uses that grinder for a lot of his carping and will want to back ASAP..thank you VERY much for picking it up and letting everyone know you found it!!! Hes not on the internet and does'nt read these forums, so i hope they get ahold of him on the cell or home phone.

Scott


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

Will do ! 

Mitch


----------



## tpet96

Mitch,

I can pick it up off of you and take it to Richie at the West Branch outing if you aren't going to make that one. Let me know


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Hey Mitch...glad y'all had a great time...gotta watch them carp....you think you're the one hookin them...then they turn around and hook you.   Great fishing with ya this weekend....ya might barter some with Richie in returning that grinder


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Hey Mitch, nice metting you and your wife up at the outing, looks like the first signs of a carping infection are starting to creep in. 

I just got off the phone with Richie and he is pretty excited about you finding that grinder. I can pm you his address if you want, but lets wait a few days and see if we can figure out a cheaper way to take care of this. Something has come up and a few of us may be heading up to the Akron area in the next couple of days, Thanks for picking it up.

On another thought did anybody else get a bad case of Poison Ivy like I did from those vines on the rocks. I woke up this morning and my one eye was swollen completly shut. Looks like I am going to be uglier then normal for awhile, little kids where running in fear when they saw my face walking up the supermarket isle today. Man I hate that stuff I should of brought the Ivy Block, serves me right.


----------



## RiverRat

OH man....Sean, i thought that was that itch ivy on the bank.....i think Shawn warned me about it, glad i DONT get it..lol
Dont know why but i never get that stuff and its a great thing when walking miles into spots through jungles.
Hope ya get over it fast..uglier than normal...geez no way man, not possible(joke'in)...lol...lol.....hehehe.

Scott


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

I sure am glad i didnt get into any of that....Shawn, I am not sure if i will be at the west branch outing and havent been able to get ahold of Ritchie so if you want, let me know next time your near PC and ill hook up with you.


Mitch


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

I posted a few pics from the Carp-in in my gallery. Flatheadmaniac and his hard fought for carp....My wife Deeann and her first Carp ever...and Shawn with his first of the outing.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=56

Mitch


----------



## RiverRat

OH my.....Mitch...PLEASE dont use that "name" on these forums...it could draw unneeded/unwanted replys and comments....plus it makes the "natives" restless and uneasy.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

lol sorry Scott i will be more careful....

Mitch


----------



## mrfishohio

Yeah, like no one knows.....lol


----------



## RiverRat

Thanks Mitch.

Ah, dont care if anyone knows...i just dont like to use that "name" on these type of forums anymore, but its live and well elsewhere.

Scott


----------

